# Help me identify this please!



## Brm113 (Jan 10, 2014)

So I found this skull while out scouting and have been calling it a mountain lion.....but the more I look I think it might be a bear. Any input would be awesome. Also how would I go about cleaning this to use as a decoration, I think it's awesome and want to show it off. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

that is a bear. Can't help you on the restoration cleaning part but there is a lot of info on the web.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep that is a bear... I would boil it and then soak it in some Hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Brm113 (Jan 10, 2014)

Awesome. Thank you guys.


----------



## houndsnhorses (Jul 14, 2014)

One option to clean it up is to boil it then look into hydro-dipping. They can do anything from plain white to snow camo to anything you can think of.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Cool find


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Brm113 said:


> So I found this skull while out scouting and have been calling it a mountain lion.....but the more I look I think it might be a bear. Any input would be awesome. Also how would I go about cleaning this to use as a decoration, I think it's awesome and want to show it off. Thanks!


_*Chupacabra*_


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm with massmanute! Definitely a chupacabra


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Seriously though look into getting it camo dipped unless you just want the natural look. I have a boar hog skull dipped in mossy oak and it's awesome


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Tooth structure is a good key to skull ID...omnivores (canines plus molars) vs. carnivores (all canines) vs. herbivores (mostly molars). I agree - bear.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/03/living-chupacabra-capture_n_5085942.html


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

at that stage i would not boil it, use the hydro peroxide. nothing left to boil off and it will just loosen the teeth even more.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

boiling can actually damage bone. if you ever have a skull with lots of meat on it, just put it in a bucket of water and let it rot. teeth may come loose but you wont get flaking or splitting. then you peroxide it and clean it up. never use bleach.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congrats on the awesome find. im jealous


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Concerning boiling a skull, the actual term should be simmering. Never bring the water to a boil or you will start to have all kinds of problems, but once the meat is off of the bone there is no need to cook it. 

If you do a Google search you will find all kinds of information on how to take care of a skull from removing the left on meat, degrease, and whiting it.


----------

